# New Bike Purchase, Merida Reacto 909



## Jacksonmw (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi all, I am about to take delivery of a Merida Reacto 909. Looks like a nice bike, but rare here in Aussie land. Has anyone out there got one of these bikes? or its stable mates, the Reacto Team or 909e. Spec kit looks good, with Dura Ace groupo and C35 wheels. Some nice FSA finishing kit as well. 

I have been waiting for a new carbon fiber bike to hit with a level or near level top tube, because I think for taller riders the sloping frames can look a bit dopey with all that exposed seat post. Personal thing really. 

Here's the link http://www.merida.com.au/en_au/bike/2011/54/Road+Bike/REACTO+909

Any comments?


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

real handsome!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

That baby is RED (reacto red?).

Looks pretty nice. i like the non-sloping top tube.


----------



## Jacksonmw (Sep 23, 2004)

*Red looks good*



JohnHenry said:


> That baby is RED (reacto red?).
> 
> Looks pretty nice. i like the non-sloping top tube.



Lots-a-bikes are red but I think it looks good on that frame. I will have to keep the fitness and speed up to carry it off. Wouldn't want to look like a Fred on a fast-looking red bike.

Merida haven't gone down the ultra-slim seat stay route, as BMC, Cervelo and some others have done. The frame is supposed to be a combination of their scultura road frame and their TT frame from a few years ago, that's why it looks a bit TTish.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like Merida copied the Time RXR.


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

I am also a proud owner of a Reacto 909. The shop I work at is a Merida dealer and when I broke my Giant just before Christmas I took the opertunity to upgrade.

Dont know about coping the Time but Merida has been spending alot of research dollors on their TT frames and this got them to thinking about how they could incorporate this into the road frame.

Its a great ride, really stiff and responsive. The best bit is the way that they have done the seat post. My Giant had a ISP and the Reacto has all the feel that I loved but without the downfalls in regards to adjustability.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Be careful with the spelling.

A bit of dyslexia could turn it into Mierda.


----------



## Jacksonmw (Sep 23, 2004)

*thanks for the feed back*



jcjordan said:


> I am also a proud owner of a Reacto 909. The shop I work at is a Merida dealer and when I broke my Giant just before Christmas I took the opertunity to upgrade.
> 
> Dont know about coping the Time but Merida has been spending alot of research dollors on their TT frames and this got them to thinking about how they could incorporate this into the road frame.
> 
> Its a great ride, really stiff and responsive. The best bit is the way that they have done the seat post. My Giant had a ISP and the Reacto has all the feel that I loved but without the downfalls in regards to adjustability.




Thanks for the feed back. The dealer said the frame was stiff, so I appreciate the confirmation, as I am used to a really tough GT triple triangle alu bike that is also stiff. I am a big guy at 6'4" and 195 pounds, and can develop good power. In the bigger frame sizes, intrinsic stiffness is good, due to the distances between the joins and junctions. I also prefer a non-ISP as it gives a bit of flexibility if I have to lower the seat to put the bike in the back of the car. 

I am really looking forward to the bikes arrival. 

Cheers


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

Jacksonmw said:


> Thanks for the feed back. The dealer said the frame was stiff, so I appreciate the confirmation, as I am used to a really tough GT triple triangle alu bike that is also stiff. I am a big guy at 6'4" and 195 pounds, and can develop good power. In the bigger frame sizes, intrinsic stiffness is good, due to the distances between the joins and junctions. I also prefer a non-ISP as it gives a bit of flexibility if I have to lower the seat to put the bike in the back of the car.
> 
> I am really looking forward to the bikes arrival.
> 
> Cheers


The other good thing that you will like about the Merida seatpost is that it soaks up alot more of the road vibration then a ISP general does. This is one thing that I have really noticed with my new bike over the Giant. 

Like you I am a more of a power house rider, no where near as tall though, and I really appricate the solid bottom bracket. I have also ridden the SRAM team version with the BB30 and cant find any difference other then getting shitty with the crapy shifting that comes with SRAM.


----------



## Jacksonmw (Sep 23, 2004)

jcjordan said:


> The other good thing that you will like about the Merida seatpost is that it soaks up alot more of the road vibration then a ISP general does. This is one thing that I have really noticed with my new bike over the Giant.
> 
> Like you I am a more of a power house rider, no where near as tall though, and I really appricate the solid bottom bracket. I have also ridden the SRAM team version with the BB30 and cant find any difference other then getting shitty with the crapy shifting that comes with SRAM.



Actually, the reason the bike is on order is that Merida had run out of the 59 cm 909 bikes for 2011 (how is that possible!, and no more frames will be made until the new bikes for 2012), so they offered me a Team Reacto, which I didn't want due to poor reviews of SRAM 60 Wheelsets and possibly being disappointed with the groupset. I know that SRAM red is good, but my wife had a SRAM cluster on her bike (ultegra otherwise) due to the shop not having the correct cog combo in ultegra spec, but the thing made too much noise for her, so they swapped it out a few weeks later and all was good. I really want the Dura Ace, as I have always yearned for it. 

I am also happy to have the outboard BB standard English. I upgraded to this about 4 years ago and found it stiff enough. No movement there, only in the frame. Also not convinced that the FLK crank would have the longevity of the Dura Ace crank. 

So, I have to wait until Merida organises for one of their 59 cm warranty reserve frames (1 of 2 spares) to get made up. Still worth it for the Dura Ace group and wheels. 

Cheers,


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

Jacksonmw said:


> Actually, the reason the bike is on order is that Merida had run out of the 59 cm 909 bikes for 2011 (how is that possible!, and no more frames will be made until the new bikes for 2012), so they offered me a Team Reacto, which I didn't want due to poor reviews of SRAM 60 Wheelsets and possibly being disappointed with the groupset. I know that SRAM red is good, but my wife had a SRAM cluster on her bike (ultegra otherwise) due to the shop not having the correct cog combo in ultegra spec, but the thing made too much noise for her, so they swapped it out a few weeks later and all was good. I really want the Dura Ace, as I have always yearned for it.
> 
> I am also happy to have the outboard BB standard English. I upgraded to this about 4 years ago and found it stiff enough. No movement there, only in the frame. Also not convinced that the FLK crank would have the longevity of the Dura Ace crank.
> 
> ...


The SLK crank has some good reviews from a couple of guys that I now who ride it, but it is the equivalent to Ultegra in terms of weight. The K Force is the Dura Ace version, does not look as nice but defiantly lighter. One problem that you get with FSA cranks is that you can only run FSA bottom brackets and they are quite expensive and quality wise no better than their Shimano equivalents.

You will love the new Dura Ace. The front derailleur is a bit stiffer than 7800 but as you use it over time it settles in and feels the same.

The SRAM 60 wheels are just the older version of Zipp 404 before the dimples and in my opinion are not all that impressive. The C35’s that come with the Reacto on the other hand are fantastic. Not the lightest clinchers on the market, but stro.ng enough to use every day without worrying about destroying them. You will want to ditch the tires that it comes with, never been very happy with any of the Vittoria range.

I travel to Adelaide every once in a while for work so will have to catch up.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jacksonmw (Sep 23, 2004)

jcjordan said:


> The SLK crank has some good reviews from a couple of guys that I now who ride it, but it is the equivalent to Ultegra in terms of weight. The K Force is the Dura Ace version, does not look as nice but defiantly lighter. One problem that you get with FSA cranks is that you can only run FSA bottom brackets and they are quite expensive and quality wise no better than their Shimano equivalents.
> 
> You will love the new Dura Ace. The front derailleur is a bit stiffer than 7800 but as you use it over time it settles in and feels the same.
> 
> ...


I have been riding with Kysrium SLs for the last 5 years or so. They are durable and light enough, but are just starting to make a bit of noise here and there. They never rolled quite as well as I thought they should (the wife's Fulcrum Racing 3s seem better in the bearings). I am really looking forward to the Dura Ace wheels, as they sound excellent. 

If you bring your bike over to Adelaide once in a while, we could hook up for a ride up Eagle out to Handorf etc. 

Cheers


----------



## Jacksonmw (Sep 23, 2004)

*Update: Bike has arrived....*



jcjordan said:


> The SLK crank has some good reviews from a couple of guys that I now who ride it, but it is the equivalent to Ultegra in terms of weight. The K Force is the Dura Ace version, does not look as nice but defiantly lighter. One problem that you get with FSA cranks is that you can only run FSA bottom brackets and they are quite expensive and quality wise no better than their Shimano equivalents.
> 
> You will love the new Dura Ace. The front derailleur is a bit stiffer than 7800 but as you use it over time it settles in and feels the same.
> 
> ...



I got the bike on Friday last week, and rode it for the first time in the Coast to Coast (120 km). This machine weighs in at 7.3 kg with pedals in the 59 cm (XL) size, which is very good. Initial impressions are hard, as these group participation rides are always rather frenetic, so will post again after I have ridden my usual routes a few times. Also, position is slightly different to last bike, so will have to adapt a little. 

Impressions to date: Very nice ride, strong frame, no flex. Great climber with the low weight, and rigid BB area. Still comfy, with the carbon bar etc. Handling is sharp and precise, which is what I am used to. Looks great and can be used to show off. Has a rattle in frame over bumps (common opinion is the internal cables rattling around inside). Speed over the ride was excellent, but then conditions were perfect with a slight trailing wind, so hard to tell, but I was able to ride at 45 km + for most of the flatter parts. 

Compared my 2004 GT ZR aluminium bike that it has relegated to winter duties? Just as stiff, maybe a smoother ride (will have to go out more on normal routes at more normal speeds to tell). Looks a lot better, has more bling factor. Dura ace groupo is nice to use, but can't tell much difference between this and the Ultegra on the old bike, as I had replaced brifters with 6700 recently, so very similar mechs. Brakes are top notch though. Dura Ace wheels (C35s) are very nice rolling. 

Overall, I really like this bike and would recommend it.


----------



## Sunnyland (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for the post, I cannot find a review on the reacto anywhere. I normally ride a mtb but with all the rain I have been doing a bit of cross dressing training on the road. I just ordered a 907 and I am looking to upgrade to Mavic Krysra? or DuraAce C35 wheel set. Being mostly into mountain bikes I am unsure of the best option. Any recommendations?


----------



## Jacksonmw (Sep 23, 2004)

*The C35s are nice but.....*



Sunnyland said:


> Hey guys thanks for the post, I cannot find a review on the reacto anywhere. I normally ride a mtb but with all the rain I have been doing a bit of cross dressing training on the road. I just ordered a 907 and I am looking to upgrade to Mavic Krysra? or DuraAce C35 wheel set. Being mostly into mountain bikes I am unsure of the best option. Any recommendations?


I really like the C35s that came with the 909, a beautiful wheel, but they are expensive. If you can get a good deal somewhere, then go for it. I don't know about the current cost of the Mavics, or what model you are referring to, but the latest ES or SL models will be lighter than the Dura Ace wheels, but have less aero rim (although the 35 mm rim is only just considered aero anyway). You should really like the 907. The more I ride my 909, the better it feels.


----------



## Sunnyland (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for that, now I am hanging out for the phone to ring to let me know it is ready to pick up. Bit of a worry I don't know the wheels I am upgrading to but did a bit of resource and the Mavics are Ksyrium elite. If the C35 are any just classed as aero then I might go with the Mavics and make them tubeless.


----------



## Sunnyland (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry the mavics are SL's


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

Mavic make a nice wheel but they do have a few draw backs.

There spokes are quite a bit more expensive then any other brand. Even speciallist ones like found on the C35's. There are also very wheel specific and can be difficult to find.

I am also not a big fan of sealed bearing. The 'cup and cone' found on Shimano wheels are fair easier to service, have a longer life span and pick up power just that little bit quicker.


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

Jacksonmw said:


> If you bring your bike over to Adelaide once in a while, we could hook up for a ride up Eagle out to Handorf etc.
> 
> Cheers


In Adelaide from Tuesday night to Fridany night. Staying in Mawson Lakes, know any good riders around that area?


----------



## tommys (Aug 17, 2011)

*I love it*

Hi guys,

I have Merida Reacto 909 myself. I live in Perth, Western Australia. In fact, I built this site meridareacto909. com just to show how much I love the bike 

It's stiff. It's "what you see is what you give". Whatever power you give to the bike, you'll see it happening in the performance. I can ride 1-2 gears higher than my 2010 Giant TCR Advanced 1 (Ultegra). It also somehow feels smoother than my TCR. I think it's the integrated seat post? I should say though that it still transfers pressure/vibration back from the road when you hit potholes or bumps but it transfers less than my TCR. 

The Reacto frame is definitely a lot more solid than my TCR. My TCR is a bit forgiving (hence a bit "flexy"-er). I can ride fast on Reacto and the shape of the bike does not change at all, while on my TCR, I can feel the frame is kinda pressured a bit. 

The Reacto is heavier than my TCR. Maybe it's the tyres? My TCR uses Ksyrium Elite.

Reacto 909 feels "stick to the ground". The rear of the bike somehow feels as if it can't leave the ground. It's super solid, confident and stable. The only thing that I see as weakness is climbing. I have to say that climbing and descending is faster on my TCR. I can feel that the "stick to the ground" feeling kinda pulls you back a bit on climbing. 

Reacto is super stable. You will definitely feel it when you descend. I can somehow control the bike easily.

Other than that, I'm very-very happy with the purchase. RRP is $8K and I got it for $4950 so I can't complaint especially when you're getting a Dura-ACe bike with Dura-Ace C35 wheels. This bike is definitely my preference compared to my TCR.

Hope this helps.


Tommy


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Hows about some pics?


----------



## tommys (Aug 17, 2011)

*Sorry I need to post at least 9 more times*

Sorry I need to post at least 9 more times


----------



## tommys (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry I need to post 9 more times...pics are coming.


----------



## tommys (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry I need to post 9 more times...pics are coming after all this..sorry g uys.


----------



## tommys (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry I need to post 9 more times...pics are coming at the bottom of this message.


----------



## tommys (Aug 17, 2011)

I need to post at least 10 posts..grrrr sorry guys


----------



## tommys (Aug 17, 2011)

I have to keep spamming..just bear with me...few more and pics will be there.


----------



## tommys (Aug 17, 2011)

OK just few more


----------



## tommys (Aug 17, 2011)

Alright 2 more posts and I can submit pics


----------



## tommys (Aug 17, 2011)

This is it..the 10th post.


----------



## tommys (Aug 17, 2011)

Finally!


----------



## Jacksonmw (Sep 23, 2004)

*Happy customer*



tommys said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have Merida Reacto 909 myself. I live in Perth, Western Australia. In fact, I built this site meridareacto909. com just to show how much I love the bike
> 
> ...


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

jcjordan said:


> Like you I am a more of a power house rider, no where near as tall though, and I really appricate the solid bottom bracket.


But that frame bottom bracket stiffness is very poor. On Merida's Rui Costa's Merida Reacto video it says that the BB stiffness is only 64nm. Not that BB stiffness alone is everything, but definitely a strong indicator of what power will transmit to the pedals.

Compare this to:

DINAMICA - Road Bicycles | Sarto Antonio Cycles OFFICIAL SITE

ASOLA - Road Bicycles | Sarto Antonio Cycles OFFICIAL SITE

Velocite Magnus Carbon Road Bike Frame


----------

